# March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (22 February 2010)

Good afternoon everyone! 

With the end of February rapidly approaching, it's time to start thinking about your entry for the March stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is Wysiwyg, whose selection *CMO* has achieved an impressive 80% return so far during February. Agentm is currently in second place with *ADI*, sitting on an equally impressive 61.76% gain, and rounding out the top three this month is Putty7 whose pick *OBJ* has seen a solid 51.61% return over the course of the month. 

The stock tipping competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between March 1 and March 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Sunday, February 28 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Trader Paul (22 February 2010)

Hi Joe,

Many thanks for your continued dedication in administering the ASF comp !~!

SSN ... will get in early with this one, as it would seem that several 
significant time cycles come together, around the New Moon on 15032010  ..... 

Others that may also perform well, around that same time, may be:

      DYE - ERN  - VPE 

have a great day 


   paul



=====


----------



## nunthewiser (22 February 2010)

BDM as always 

Thanks Joe


----------



## sam76 (22 February 2010)

i'm going to have a stab at TON thanks


----------



## Agentm (22 February 2010)

adi again thanks joe..


----------



## nulla nulla (22 February 2010)

*MQA* for this months competition please Joe. This thing is trading at such a discount to claimed net tangible assets you'd think the only way it could go is up.


----------



## derty (22 February 2010)

CSS for me again please.


----------



## explod (22 February 2010)

Joe ole pal, KRL again for me please.   But I think Sam76 on TON could be hard to beat,,,  IMVHO of course.


----------



## drillinto (22 February 2010)

TAM


----------



## Lucky_Country (22 February 2010)

NSL Thanks !


----------



## jancha (22 February 2010)

MAK Thanks


----------



## jonojpsg (22 February 2010)

I'm gonna try NDO this month - gotta be some good news re Tindalo soonish that will push them up?  Thanks Joe


----------



## white_goodman (22 February 2010)

GGP cheers


----------



## Putty7 (22 February 2010)

MEO thanks Joe


----------



## Muschu (22 February 2010)

AXO please Joe


----------



## Liar's Poker (22 February 2010)

STX again for me Joe.

Thanks.


----------



## GumbyLearner (22 February 2010)

Slot me in for CXG please Joe


----------



## jbocker (23 February 2010)

CFU thanks Joe


----------



## Miner (23 February 2010)

BMN please Joe


----------



## Pallen (23 February 2010)

NSE thanks.


----------



## kgee (23 February 2010)

FTE thanks


----------



## Atlas79 (23 February 2010)

ARX please Joe


----------



## noirua (24 February 2010)

KBL please, thanks Joe


----------



## springhill (24 February 2010)

NUP thanks


----------



## bigdog (24 February 2010)

AXY again for me Joe.


----------



## swm79 (24 February 2010)

BCN please Joe


----------



## adobee (24 February 2010)

CTP please .. thanks


----------



## jonnycage (24 February 2010)

roc please 

j c


----------



## troppojoe (24 February 2010)

FML Please Joe


----------



## Buckfont (24 February 2010)

KOR thanks Joe


----------



## doogie_goes_off (24 February 2010)

RCP thanks joe, however note 1 for 10 consolidation could happen, so if it jumps 1000% it will need to be readjusted. I'm hoping for 20%


----------



## son of baglimit (24 February 2010)

NMS for a change.


----------



## Matrix (24 February 2010)

March month I believe will be a great month of CXY

Thnx Joe~!


----------



## TheAbyss (25 February 2010)

BSR - Bassari Resources Please


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 February 2010)

UNS please Joe. Thanks


----------



## Bushman (25 February 2010)

AZS please


----------



## tigerboi (25 February 2010)

TOL thx joe...TB


----------



## Boognish (25 February 2010)

BOW please.


----------



## phantomcamel (25 February 2010)

A1 Minerals Limited (AAM) ; first Gold pour next week


----------



## ColB (25 February 2010)

LNC please. They'll sell all that coal one day


----------



## prozac (25 February 2010)

RRS , Range Resources please Joe.


----------



## davidlorn (25 February 2010)

I will give ROG red sky energy another go.


----------



## condog (25 February 2010)

OBJ Thanks Joe


----------



## akkopower (25 February 2010)

oex thanks


----------



## mosem (26 February 2010)

I do not qualify for the competition this March, but my selection is HUN.
If you qualify, please feel free to select HUN.
Cheers Joe.
:bonk:


----------



## Airfireman (26 February 2010)

CNX

Thanks Joe


----------



## Happy (26 February 2010)

MOS   , Thanks Joe


----------



## Buddy (26 February 2010)

BRU again ....more to go. Thanks.


----------



## mesmer (26 February 2010)

Hi Joe
If I am eligible will pick SSN
regards
mesmer


----------



## gooner (26 February 2010)

nxs please joe


----------



## refined silver (26 February 2010)

PGM please Joe.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 February 2010)

AEE thanks Joe.

gg


----------



## So_Cynical (27 February 2010)

*EVG* - Envirogold...Gold looking like its starting another run. 

thanks Joe


----------



## AussiePaul72 (27 February 2010)

MZM thanks Joe! Number of promising projects and investments on the go in this small cap with news due in the near future.....


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 February 2010)

MAE please.


----------



## roysolder (28 February 2010)

ogc thanks


----------



## littlebuffet (28 February 2010)

if allowed MAU is my pick....iron ore play in the west and recent director buying up 3 parcels. thanks joe.


----------



## Knobby22 (28 February 2010)

AQR


----------



## craigj (28 February 2010)

gbz

cheers joe


----------



## barney (28 February 2010)

GCY thanks.


----------



## Sean K (28 February 2010)

PRU thanks Joe


----------



## condog (28 February 2010)

Joe i orignally picked OBJ, please change that to AUT if its not taken. Ta.


----------



## Sdajii (28 February 2010)

EKA thanks.


----------

